# Fruma Sarah



## Mike R (Mar 2, 2017)

Hey everyone, 

We are in a very non-traditional space (a Sprung Structure) and don't have a good way of flying. I've talked to ZFX and the pricing for doing this is just far beyond our budget as a High School. 

So I am looking for other ways to create the Fruma Sarah flying effect. I know we can do a platform for her to stand on and roll around, but we are hoping to have the idea of lifting from the ground. 
I've thought of something along the lines of Elphaba's lift from Defying Gravity, but I obviously don't have the automated rigging of Wicked. 

Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Dionysus (Mar 2, 2017)

Fruma Sarah from Fiddler on the Roof?
Ive done Fiddler twice without flying Fruma Sarah at all, personally I don't think it is necessary at all. There are many many things you can do to get the necessary "creepy" feeling. This can stem from set, lighting and costume design quite easily in many different ways.
Perhaps a little research to see what others have done? The options are near endless.

If you don't have money to bring in Foy or ZFX, then don't fly Fruma Sarah. Just don't. Especially as there are so many other ways you can treat the scene!

Hope your production goes off well!


----------



## kicknargel (Mar 2, 2017)

Even the latest Broadway didn't fly her. (And they did fly the Fiddler for no reason.) As I recall, she was on a a platform / scaffold built to look like a super tall dress.

Using a crane-type lift like Wicked is still lifting a performer via mechanics, and requires the same level of expertise (and insurance).


----------



## Amiers (Mar 2, 2017)

A long dress and some stairs that she can walk up backwards to make it look like she is floating up. Ditto to the other comments about flying. If you can't pay for it don't do it.


----------



## Mike R (Mar 2, 2017)

I completely agree with no flying if you can't afford it. That's why I am here looking for other options! 

I really like the idea of stairs that she can walk up. I will definitely look into that.


----------



## icewolf08 (Mar 2, 2017)

We did essentially a giant hoop skirt on wheels. The actor climbed up onto a platform in the middle and the apparatus and costume attached at her waist. Then, another actor climbed in below the platform and pushed the entire thing around. We also gave the actor arm extensions, so effectively her hand looked like Fruma Sara's elbow. That allowed her to reach out towards Tevye as they chased him around the stage. Now, this does require a significant amount of stage space, and a very good costume shop that can build a big dress, but the effect is pretty cool and it is much safer and easier to execute than flying.


----------



## rsmentele (Mar 3, 2017)

We built a rolling platform that fit behind the headboard of the bed. Threw in a vertical fogger to cover her walking up the stairs of the platform and an LED to uplight for dramatic effect, it looked pretty good if I do say so me-self.


----------

